# N. Myrtle Beach, SC Herf : Oct. 10-12



## Gamecock

Just so you all know, clear your schedules for this weekend and feel free to invite your significant other and children. 

More to come soon, a housing/dining package will be provided much nicer and cheaper than what you can find, believe me. Keep checking back for the itemized schedule, should be up sometime today. If you know you are coming, start the list:

1. Gamecock
2. Big Poppa Pump


----------



## tech-ninja

Great, Trey! I should be down for this!

1. Gamecock
2. Big Poppa Pump
3. tech-ninja and family


----------



## cre8v1

Great idea, Trey!

1. Gamecock
2. Big Poppa Pump
3. tech-ninja and family
4. cre8v1


----------



## jjirons69

Oh yeah, on the list!

1. Gamecock
2. Big Poppa Pump
3. tech-ninja and family
4. cre8v1
5. jjirons69


----------



## Habanolover

1. Gamecock
2. Big Poppa Pump
3. tech-ninja and family
4. cre8v1
5. jjirons69
6. Madurolover and Debbie


Of course we will not need the housing.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have travel plans that are 99.99998% likely to interfere with this.

Guys, have fun.


----------



## Gamecock

tedrodgerscpa said:


> DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have travel plans that are 99.99998% likely to interfere with this.
> 
> Guys, have fun.


Ted, I have faith in you . . .


----------



## DavenportESQ

In like flynn!


1. Gamecock
2. Big Poppa Pump
3. tech-ninja and family
4. cre8v1
5. jjirons69
6. Madurolover and Debbie
7. DavenportESQ


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Gamecock said:


> Ted, I have faith in you . . .


I'd like to keep up your faith in me, but this does involve visiting my 90 year old Grandmother, father, brother and three nephews in Tennessee...


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Gamecock said:


> Just so you all know, clear your schedules for this weekend and feel free to invite your significant other and children.
> 
> More to come soon, a housing/dining package will be provided much nicer and cheaper than what you can find, believe me.


BTW, for all considering attending, I know this to be 100% true. Gamecock and his family will take damn good care of you (as they have done for several other PSHC members)


----------



## SmokinJoey

Shit!!! :BS Playing Golf that weekend, Lake Jocasse. Damnit!


----------



## ir13

1. Gamecock
2. Big Poppa Pump
3. tech-ninja and family
4. cre8v1
5. jjirons69
6. Madurolover and Debbie
7. DavenportESQ
8. ir13 and some family


----------



## ir13

SmokinJoey said:


> Shit!!! :BS Playing Golf that weekend, Lake Jocasse. Damnit!


Excuses, excuses. We expect you to be there. :tg


----------



## Gamecock

SmokinJoey said:


> Shit!!! :BS Playing Golf that weekend, Lake Jocasse. Damnit!


We have golf courses...

I can set up an unbeatable golf package, let me know if anyone is interested


----------



## Tw3nty

1. Gamecock
2. Big Poppa Pump
3. tech-ninja and family
4. cre8v1
5. jjirons69
6. Madurolover and Debbie
7. DavenportESQ
8. ir13 and some family
9. Twenty and family
10.


I have stayed in these condos. The condos are awesome.


----------



## dayplanner

I *think* I might be in Myrtle Beach that weekend. Where is this herf taking place? I'm staying in the Island Vista.


----------



## Gamecock

Barefoot Resort and Yacht Club:
4801 Harbor Pointe Drive
N. Myrtle Beach, SC 29582


----------



## RJT

Hmmm I might be in for this. I will let you guys know in a soon but I will not need housing. :tu

Might want to PM some folks in this thread about this herf.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=132041&highlight=CAROLINA


----------



## Gamecock

We will be providing condo's on site for housing, we will know the rates by this afternoon hopefully- but as I stated earlier it will be cheaper than any hotel you could find and just a bit nicer. In doing so, we need some information:
If you are traveling with a group of people or a family and have some compatible parties whom you feel comfortable staying with, let me I need the amount of people attending on the list.

i.e. Twenty:

1. Twenty
2. Michelle
3. Beto

...you get the picture. I need to know how many people the "...and family" tag includes for space.

Also, I am aware that some of you would prefer to room with people you know, if you have a group of people that want to stay together, that will not be a problem. These units have up to seven beds in them, plenty of room for your group.

So...do what you can to edit the list and check back for room rates. This will be a blast and housing is premium...located on the Atlantic Intracoastal Waterway behind the largest pool in the state of South Carolina, hot tub, horseshoes, volley ball, corn hole, lounge chairs, fire pits, fine dining, after parties, poker rooms and much more all delivered in our own South Carolina-laid back fashion*. 
*


----------



## SmokinJoey

I may have to see about dropping out of the Golf in Jocassee that weekend, this sounds pretty nice and fun!

J


----------



## spooble

1. Gamecock
2. Big Poppa Pump
3. tech-ninja and family
4. cre8v1
5. jjirons69
6. Madurolover and Debbie
7. DavenportESQ
8. ir13 and some family
9. Twenty and family
10. spooble and jennifer (+1 kid?)


Not sure if we're bringing 1, 2, or 0 kids. Most likely we'll bring our 4 year old, Marley, and leave the 1 year old with grandparents. The 4 of us are heading to Disney World on Friday, and depending on how that goes, Jennifer may be in the mood for a weekend with no kids.


----------



## ir13

SmokinJoey said:


> I may have to see about dropping out of the Golf in Jocassee that weekend, this sounds pretty nice and fun!
> 
> J


You need to.


----------



## Gamecock

*WEEKEND RATES ARE AS FOLLOWS:

WE HAVE 4 ON-SITE UNITS AVAILABLE
EACH UNIT CONTAINS 2 BEDROOMS / 2 BATHS
EACH BEDROOM CONTAINS 2 QUEEN-SIZE BEDS
WE HAVE 16 BEDS IN TOTAL, OR SPACE ENOUGH FOR 32 PEOPLE

COST IS 60.00 PER BED
PLEASE, NO MORE THAN 2 ADULTS PER BED

We have more units available if needed just down the road (still in the resort) - they will be around the same cost but not centrally located nor as nice.

CONDO 1
1.A.RESERVED
1.B.RESERVED
2.A.RESERVED
2.B.RESERVED

CONDO 2
**1.A.RESERVED
1.B.RESERVED
2.A.RESERVED
 2.B.RESERVED

CONDO 3
**1.A.
1.B.
2.A.
2.B.

CONDO 4
**1.A.
1.B.
2.A.
2.B.*


----------



## ir13

Is that 60 per bed per night or 60 per bed for the whole weekend?

Just posting for clarification.


----------



## Gamecock

Just to clear the air, that is:
*60.00 for the entire weekend, 3days/2nights*


----------



## Gamecock

ir13 said:


> Is that 60 per bed per night or 60 per bed for the whole weekend?
> 
> Just posting for clarification.


I was posting as you were, mighty quick with that clicker finger there Joey


----------



## ir13

Gamecock said:


> I was posting as you were, mighty quick with that clicker finger there Joey


That happens when im bored at work


----------



## Gamecock

Room size changed again...we are shuffling around trying to accommodate better for families.

Each condo has 2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, and a full kitchen.
1 bedroom has a king bed, the other has 2 queen beds, and there is a sofa in each living room

240.00 per condo

Get your groups together and pm me and I will set up the rooming chart if need be

Trey


----------



## RJT

Go ahead and add me to the list. I am going to try and make this herf since I missed the last MB Herf. I will not need housing so no biggie there. 

Are we planning any trips to local shops and such? Low Country Pipes and Cigars, Nick's, Tinder Box, etc are some good ones to stop in at. Blarney Stones is a "cigar bar" but a bit stuffy if you know what I mean. 

I may try and squeeze in a night of fishing if anyone wants to join in. Just PM for details and fishing plans. I fish at night on Oak Island starting around 9:00till 2:00 am. I fish mostly for sharks and have plenty of gear for anyone to use.

Thanks Gamecock and who ever else is involved in getting this together.


----------



## Gamecock

I prefer for herfs to be as laid back as possible. I am most definitely going to want to take some guys over to Nick's, he is a very good friend of mine and he is expecting a group. Low Country...maybe, great cigars just a small place but I am game. As for the night life, we are in Barefoot Landing, all sorts of restaurants and bars, not to mention my place and the poker room. We will play it all by ear, I am a fisherman as well and will probably do a little myself; we have a 27' SeaPro that we can take in and around the waterway out to the big water if possible. We will play it by ear, this will be a great time--


----------



## Habanolover

Gamecock said:


> I prefer for herfs to be as laid back as possible. I am most definitely going to want to take some guys over to Nick's, he is a very good friend of mine and he is expecting a group. Low Country...maybe, great cigars just a small place but I am game. As for the night life, we are in Barefoot Landing, all sorts of restaurants and bars, not to mention my place and the poker room. We will play it all by ear, I am a fisherman as well and will probably do a little myself; we have a 27' SeaPro that we can take in and around the waterway out to the big water if possible. We will play it by ear, this will be a great time--


Actually Lowcountry has a larger "lounging" area than Nick's. I am in for whatever is decided by everyone else though. :tu


----------



## tech-ninja

carbonbased_al said:


> I *think* I might be in Myrtle Beach that weekend. Where is this herf taking place? I'm staying in the Island Vista.


That would so rock if you make it, Joe!


----------



## Gamecock

madurolover said:


> Actually Lowcountry has a larger "lounging" area than Nick's. I am in for whatever is decided by everyone else though. :tu


Nick should have some champagne girls, hor dourves, and the ever present free beer; not to mention it is 3 minutes down the road. Again, I am up for whatever as well.


----------



## jjirons69

1. Gamecock
2. Big Poppa Pump
3. tech-ninja and family
4. cre8v1
* 5. jjirons69*
6. Madurolover and Debbie
7. DavenportESQ
8. ir13 and some family
9. Twenty and family
10. spooble and jennifer (+1 kid?)
* 11. BD Strummer*

Trey, we may have a little issue. Bryan and I have prior plans with work on 10/4, the previous weekend. We may be able to get out it, don't know yet. We both have little kids and you know - wives. We are stoked about the chance to come, but give us another week to try to "talk about it". With 1 king and 2 queens, we could share a room with two other single folks (no kids, since we won't be bringing ours). Maybe Joey and his brother or Dave and Brad. Two comfortable, grown adults can share the king bed and I include myself in that category. We'll get back with everyone by Monday. Pray for us!


----------



## Habanolover

Gamecock said:


> Nick should have some champagne girls, hor dourves, and the ever present free beer; not to mention it is 3 minutes down the road. Again, I am up for whatever as well.


Sounds good to me Trey. :tu
Maybe hit Lowcountry and then head to Nick's to hang out/herf. I am mainly suggesting Lowcountry because I know a lot of folks would like to get their hands on some of the harder to get Tatuaje stuff (RC's, East Coast blend, West Coast blend, etc).


----------



## cre8v1

carbonbased_al said:


> I *think* I might be in Myrtle Beach that weekend. Where is this herf taking place? I'm staying in the Island Vista.





RJT said:


> Hmmm I might be in for this. I will let you guys know in a soon but I will not need housing. :tu
> 
> Might want to PM some folks in this thread about this herf.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=132041&highlight=CAROLINA


Herfing with some new (non-SC) guys would be sweet!!


----------



## boonedoggle

Man, this really sounds like fun. Hopefully this can be an annual thang as I will be in Charleston next year!


----------



## dayplanner

tech-ninja said:


> That would so rock if you make it, Joe!


Well, prepare to be rocked then Stewart cause i'm going. I'm down visiting family that weekend (and helping my cousin move lol). I should be good for friday night and most of saturday, sunday i've got an early flight home.

Nick's sounds good. Low country is def a good stop too. The tinder box in barefoot landing aint bad either as far as selection goes. But no love for East End? The owner and his bro are most cool and they have a decent sized lounge (and they are fellow New Jersians!) And it's right next to Sams!


----------



## Habanolover

carbonbased_al said:


> Well, prepare to be rocked then Stewart cause i'm going. I'm down visiting family that weekend (and helping my cousin move lol). I should be good for friday night and most of saturday, sunday i've got an early flight home.
> 
> Nick's sounds good. Low country is def a good stop too. The tinder box in barefoot landing aint bad either as far as selection goes. But no love for East End? The owner and his bro are most cool and they have a decent sized lounge (and they are fellow New Jersians!) And it's right next to Sams!


 :tpd: And their pure Brazilian house blends are pretty good smokes also.

Of course us locals don't eat at Sam's because, well because they are over-priced and there are much better places to chow down.


----------



## dayplanner

madurolover said:


> :tpd: And their pure Brazilian house blends are pretty good smokes also.
> 
> Of course us locals don't eat at Sam's because, well because they are over-priced and there are much better places to chow down.


True, but it's just so convenient and open 24 hours. I've had many a 2AM run there lol. Burkey's is better though. And ya, the Brazilian blends are pretty good.


----------



## Habanolover

carbonbased_al said:


> True, but it's just so convenient and open 24 hours. I've had many a 2AM run there lol. Burkey's is better though. And ya, the Brazilian blends are pretty good.


It will be a pleasure to meet you bro.

ps Burkeys is excellent.


----------



## dayplanner

madurolover said:


> It will be a pleasure to meet you bro.
> 
> ps Burkeys is excellent.


Likewise. I can't wait to meet up with the SC crew, the only one i've ever herfed with was Stewart and that was in Chicago lol.


----------



## Habanolover

carbonbased_al said:


> the only one i've ever herfed with was Stewart


Don't hold that against us.


----------



## jjirons69

All right, Trey, count BD Strummer and myself in. We were able to be freed up and our wives agreed it was probably a good thing for us to be gone for a long weekend. We plan on getting there early Friday, early as you'll have us. BTW, fishing lessons are free. I'm still one up on you! :tu

PM for accommodation details.


----------



## Gamecock

jjirons69 said:


> I'm still one up on you! :tu


And what a whopper she was...

*Room Schedule:*

*Room 1:*
*King-Tw3nty and family
Queen-tech-ninja and family
Queen-spooble and family
Couch-cre8v1

Room 2: NO CHILDREN (by request...)
King-
Queen-jjirons69
Queen-BD Strummer
Couch-

Room 3:
King-
Queen-
Queen-
Couch-

Room 4:
King-
Queen-
Queen-
Couch-

Beds in black are still available. PM me for placement.
*


----------



## Habanolover

Well guys, it looks like I have a wedding to attend on the 11th. One of Debbie's co-workers is getting married so i can't really back out of it. 
Hopefully I will be available some during the day though. And I still have Friday day/night.:tu


----------



## cre8v1

madurolover said:


> Well guys, it looks like I have a wedding to attend on the 11th. One of Debbie's co-workers is getting married so i can't really back out of it.
> Hopefully I will be available some during the day though. And I still have Friday day/night.:tu


Dude! Hey, just tell them to have the reception at our condo! Or we could just crash the wedding. lol


----------



## jjirons69

OOoooo...looks bad, aye? Bryan and I love kids, heck, we were once kids ourselves. I figure with the drinking, smoking, farting, and cussing, it's for the greater good of all. Plus, it our guys weekend out to let our hair down.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

jjirons69 said:


> OOoooo...looks bad, aye? Bryan and I love kids, heck, we were once kids ourselves. I figure with the drinking, smoking, farting, and cussing, it's for the greater good of all. Plus, it our guys weekend out to let our hair down.


Jeez, Jamie... if you guys _had_ kids, you'd understand what a JOY it is to have them around.

I'd like to end this post with a BRIEF synopsis of a discussion between me and my 14 year old, just this morning:

*ME:* How come you're watching "Family Guy" on the family room DVR?

*HIM:* I dunno how it got there. I guess it recorded accidentally

*ME:* Hey, bud, you know that your 9 year old sister is not allowed to watch that show, and it shouldn't be on that DVR. We have _three_ others you can use

*HIM:* Honest, Dad. I have no idea how it got on there.

You figure he'd come up with something more interesting to lie about....

Holding out hope that I get a stay in the 'kid free' suite, but _seriously_ doubting it.


----------



## Habanolover

cre8v1 said:


> Dude! Hey, just tell them to have the reception at our condo! Or we could just crash the wedding. lol


The wedding crashers HELL YEAH 
I told Debbie that maybe I would bring a couple of very nice smokes for the groom and best-man and she stated that the groom was very anti-smoking.
What the hell kinda wedding is it that they are against smoking
Anyway I should be free for part of the day as well as all day Friday and Friday night.


----------



## jjirons69

I have 2 under 5 and Bryan has 1 under 5. The weekend of 10/10-10/12, we have NONE. :tu


----------



## walleyedad1

TREY, I'll make it-no need for a room thou. see ya'll there :ss


----------



## jjirons69

Trey, just remembered I had this! Trey Cool!!!










This ought to scare the boogers away!


----------



## epyon26

i wish I could be there, burn one for me and I'll burn a couple for y'all. :ss


----------



## Gamecock

jjirons69 said:


> This ought to scare the boogers away!


Nice, I forgot about that one. A better picture would have been one of Dave and the lizard...he is not a fan. Did some fishing yesterday, I have a bass pond for us Jamie-in the resort, just about a half a mile down the road at our Club. Pulled in some pinfish and blues off the surf earlier, tide was a little too high to do any real damage, but caught around 20. It will be a blast, the sea trout and weakfish are usually in a pretty good run come the middle of October.

To whom it may concern:

Feel free to head down any time on Friday. I am not sure when the rooms will be ready, but there is more than enough to do around here until the masses make it down.


----------



## Gamecock

walleyedad1 said:


> TREY, I'll make it-no need for a room thou. see ya'll there :ss


How are those sticks smoking? My phone number is in between carriers, I have a temporary phone right now and will shoot you a call later on--we can meet at Nick's for a stick or two.


----------



## Gamecock

Bump bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## GoodFella

that weekend looks bad for me but dont count me out yet. i am going to try. if i do go my girl may come with me. we have a big event at work on saterday and sundays are also bad.


----------



## Gamecock

Keep me posted--


----------



## cre8v1

Bump!


----------



## Gamecock

*Games List*

Horseshoes: 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1.
2.

1.
2.

1.
2.

(Add more if needed)

Corn Hole:
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1.
2.

1.
2.

1.
2.

1.
2.

(Add more if needed)

Poker:
CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played

*CC List:*
1. Gamecock
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

(Add more if needed)

*NC List:*
1. Gamecock
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

(Add more if needed)

*
Let's keep this thread at the top!
*


----------



## Habanolover

Gamecock said:


> *Games List*
> 
> Horseshoes:
> 2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
> *Teams:
> *1. Gamecock
> 2. Papa Pump
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> (Add more if needed)
> 
> Corn Hole:
> 2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
> *Teams:
> *1.
> 2.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> (Add more if needed)
> 
> Poker:
> CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played
> 
> *CC List:*
> 1. Gamecock
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> (Add more if needed)
> 
> *NC List:*
> 1. Gamecock
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> (Add more if needed)
> 
> *
> Let's keep this thread at the top!
> *


What day will the games be played? I have a wedding to attend Staurday evening but if it is Friday then I am in.


----------



## Gamecock

madurolover said:


> What day will the games be played? I have a wedding to attend Staurday evening but if it is Friday then I am in.


Probably every day, I cannot see this crowd stopping at just one game of corn hole or poker...Friday will work, especially for cards.


----------



## jjirons69

Oh yeah, I love horseshoes. Gotta find a partner, but I'm in.


----------



## Habanolover

Sounds good to me. :tu



Gamecock said:


> *Games List*
> 
> Horseshoes:
> 2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
> *Teams:
> *1. Gamecock
> 2. Papa Pump
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> (Add more if needed)
> 
> Corn Hole:
> 2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
> *Teams:
> *1.
> 2.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> (Add more if needed)
> 
> Poker:
> CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played
> 
> *CC List:*
> 1. Gamecock
> 2. madurolover
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> (Add more if needed)
> 
> *NC List:*
> 1. Gamecock
> 2. madurolover
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> (Add more if needed)
> 
> *
> Let's keep this thread at the top!
> *


----------



## DavenportESQ

Jamie, I am your man!



Gamecock said:


> *Games List*
> 
> Horseshoes:
> 2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
> *Teams:
> *1. Gamecock
> 2. Papa Pump
> 
> 1.DavenportESQ
> 2.JJIrons!
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> (Add more if needed)
> 
> Corn Hole:
> 2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
> *Teams:
> *1.
> 2.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 
> (Add more if needed)
> 
> Poker:
> CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played
> 
> *CC List:*
> 1. Gamecock
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> (Add more if needed)
> 
> *NC List:*
> 1. Gamecock
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> (Add more if needed)
> 
> *
> Let's keep this thread at the top!
> *


----------



## Gamecock

*Games List*

Horseshoes: 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1. DavenportESQ
2. JJIrons

1.
2.

1.
2.

(Add more if needed)

Corn Hole:
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1.
2.

1.
2.

1.
2.

1.
2.

(Add more if needed)

Poker:
CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played

*CC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

(Add more if needed)

*NC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

(Add more if needed)

Keep this out of quotes for ease of editing...also, make sure if you add to the list, you add to the LAST list posted to keep from bumping people off.


----------



## tech-ninja

*Games List*

Horseshoes: 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1.DavenportESQ
2.JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1.
2.

(Add more if needed)

Corn Hole:
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

1.
2.

1.
2.

1.
2.

(Add more if needed)

Poker:
CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played

*CC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. 
7.
8.
9.
10.

(Add more if needed)

*NC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. 
7.
8.
9.
10.

(Add more if needed)

Keep this out of quotes for ease of editing...also, make sure if you add to the list, you add to the LAST list posted to keep from bumping people off.


----------



## jjirons69

*Games List*

Horseshoes: 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1.DavenportESQ
2.JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1.
2.

(Add more if needed)

Corn Hole:
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

1. jjirons69
2.

1.
2.

1.
2.

(Add more if needed)

Poker:
CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played

*CC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7.
8.
9.
10.

(Add more if needed)

*NC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## dayplanner

I'm not big on games, but put me down for any ppps :ss


----------



## Habanolover

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm not big on games, but put me down for any ppps :ss


:r :r Spoken like a true Hefer. :tu


----------



## walleyedad1

Trey the sticks are burning very well in fact almost all gone will need a fix very soon, :ss call me to meet at nicks, off work by 2pm. Kris


----------



## dayplanner

madurolover said:


> :r :r Spoken like a true Hefer. :tu


I'm coming down to SC to smoke cigars and chew bubblegum. And i'm all out of bubblegum :ss


----------



## cre8v1

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm coming down to SC to smoke cigars and chew bubblegum. And i'm all out of bubblegum :ss


:r Looking forward to herfing with you! This is going to be a blast!! :ss


----------



## Gamecock

*Games List*

Horseshoes: 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1.DavenportESQ
2.JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1.
2.

(Add more if needed)

Corn Hole:
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

1. jjirons69
2.

1.
2.

1.
2.

(Add more if needed)

Poker:
CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played

*CC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8.
9.
10.

(Add more if needed)

*NC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
 8.
9.
10.

 (Add more if needed)


----------



## cre8v1

*Games List*

Horseshoes: 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1.DavenportESQ
2.JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1.
2.

(Add more if needed)

Corn Hole:
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

1. jjirons69
2.

1. cre8v1
2. Tw3nty

1.
2.

(Add more if needed)

Poker:
CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played

*CC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8.
9.
10.

(Add more if needed)

*NC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
 8.
9.
10.

 (Add more if needed)


----------



## neoflex

Just heard about this on another board and am clueless how I missed it. Guess I have been slacking. I have to go back and read through all the pages to see all the info but how's the weather at Myrtle Beach in October? I could care less but to get away for a few days and to the beach no less, I will definitely have to bring the wife and if the weather is nice I know she can at least occupy herself for a few hours.


----------



## tech-ninja

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm coming down to SC to smoke cigars and chew bubblegum. And i'm all out of bubblegum :ss


I'll see if I can round up some "aged" bubblegum.

Maybe _NOV 00 Juicy Fruit_


----------



## DavenportESQ

Stewart, is that "original release"???


----------



## Gamecock

neoflex said:


> Just heard about this on another board and am clueless how I missed it. Guess I have been slacking. I have to go back and read through all the pages to see all the info but how's the weather at Myrtle Beach in October? I could care less but to get away for a few days and to the beach no less, I will definitely have to bring the wife and if the weather is nice I know she can at least occupy herself for a few hours.


Averages around 85 with water temp around the mid-to-upper 70's. October is my favorite month regarding weather here; not to mention the fishing is prime.

And don't worry, we can house your wife-check the first few pages pertaining to sleeping arrangements.


----------



## RJT

Sign me up for the games please. :tu


----------



## Gamecock

RJT said:


> Sign me up for the games please. :tu


Just copy-paste the current list and add your name-as well as a partner if needed.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

A little update on my schedule, because that's what you're all waiting for...

My chances of attending the MB Herf have risen from 0.0002% to 0.000*3*% due to some funky weather that whipped through the gulf.

I'll keep you posted, and will quickly claim an air mattress in the 'no kids' suite if things change.

Matter o' fact, jjirons69 and BDstrummer, get your 'positive wishes' on!!!! You know you want to party like a cockstar...


----------



## tech-ninja

tech-ninja said:


> I'll see if I can round up some "aged" bubblegum.
> 
> Maybe _NOV 00 Juicy Fruit_





DavenportESQ said:


> Stewart, is that "original release"???


Actually a _re-release_

natural sweetness with floral and citrus undertones

:r


----------



## NCRadioMan

With any luck, I may be able to make it. I have been chosen for jury duty on the 9th. :hn The only game I would like to play is a round of golf.


----------



## Tw3nty

NCRadioMan said:


> With any luck, I may be able to make it. I have been chosen for jury duty on the 9th. :hn The only game I would like to play is a round of golf.


I really hope you come. we would love to have you.


----------



## NCRadioMan

Tw3nty said:


> I really hope you come. we would love to have you.


Can you put in a good word with a judge at the Catawba County Justice Center?  Let's hope I'm not selected.


----------



## Tw3nty

NCRadioMan said:


> Can you put in a good word with a judge at the Catawba County Justice Center?  Let's hope I'm not selected.


Remember, there are no cops in your family. You have never been robbed or held at gunpoint, and you are a loving caring person who wants to serve his country.


----------



## Gamecock

NCRadioMan said:


> With any luck, I may be able to make it. I have been chosen for jury duty on the 9th. :hn The only game I would like to play is a round of golf.


Let me know on the golf and I can line it up...


----------



## RJT

Games List

Horseshoes: 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
Teams:
1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1.DavenportESQ
2.JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1.RJT (NEED PARTNER)
2.

(Add more if needed)

Corn Hole:
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
Teams:
1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

1. jjirons69
2.

1. cre8v1
2. Tw3nty

1.RJT (NEED PARTNER)
2.

(Add more if needed)

Poker:
CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played

CC List:
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8.RJT
9.
10.

(Add more if needed)

NC List:
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8.RJT
9.
10.


----------



## Gamecock

*Games List*

Horseshoes: 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1. DavenportESQ
2. JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1. RJT (need partner)
 2.

(Add more if needed)

Corn Hole:
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

1. jjirons69
2.

1. cre8v1
2. Tw3nty

1. RJT (need partner)
 2.

(Add more if needed)

Poker:
CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played

*CC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9.
10.

(Add more if needed)

*NC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
  8. RJT
9.
10.

 (Add more if needed)


----------



## Gamecock

*Games List*

Horseshoes: 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1. DavenportESQ
2. JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1. RJT (need partner)
 2.

(Add more if needed)

Corn Hole:
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

1. jjirons69
2.  RJT
 
1. cre8v1
2. Tw3nty

1. 
 2.

(Add more if needed)

Poker:
CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played

*CC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9.
10.

(Add more if needed)

*NC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
  8. RJT
9.
10.

 (Add more if needed)


----------



## Tw3nty

*Games List*

Horseshoes: 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1. DavenportESQ
2. JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1. RJT (need partner)
 2.

(Add more if needed)

Corn Hole:
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

1. jjirons69
2.  RJT
 
1. cre8v1
2. Tw3nty

1. 
 2.

(Add more if needed)

Poker:
CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played

*CC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.

(Add more if needed)

*NC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
  8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.


----------



## ir13

*Games List*

Horseshoes: 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:*
1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1. DavenportESQ
2. JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1 

1. RJT (need partner)
2. 

(Add more if needed)

Corn Hole:
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:*
1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

1. jjirons69
2. RJT

1. cre8v1
2. Tw3nty

1. 
2.

(Add more if needed)

Poker:
CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played

*CC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.ir13

(Add more if needed)

*NC List:*
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.ir13


----------



## Gamecock

*Rooming bump*

For anyone driving down needing sleeping accommodations, our rooms are right on top of the herf and priced right. Let's try to fill these things up to keep everyone together and within a corn hole throw of the herf.
*
Room Schedule:*
*
Room 1:*
*King-Tw3nty and family
Queen-tech-ninja and family
Queen-spooble and family
Couch-cre8v1

Room 2: NO CHILDREN (by request...)
King-
Queen-jjirons69
Queen-BD Strummer
Couch-

 Room 3:
King-
Queen-
Queen-
Couch-

 Room 4:
King-
Queen-
Queen-
Couch-

Beds in black are still available. PM me for placement.*


----------



## Gamecock

*Gaming bump*

Just an updated gaming bump:
*
Games List*
*Horseshoes:* 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1. DavenportESQ
2. JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1. RJT (need partner)
  2.
(Add more if needed)
_*Corn Hole:*_
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

 1. jjirons69
2.  RJT
  
1. cre8v1
2. Tw3nty

1. 
  2.
(Add more if needed)
_*Poker:*_
 CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played
_*CC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.
 12.
13.
(Add more if needed)
_*NC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.
 12.
13.
(Add more if needed)


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Just an update.

It is with heavy heart that I must update my chances of attending what looks like to be a fantastic herf. New probability = 0.0%

My father, aging grandmother, and three nephews have succeeded in drawing me out to the Greater Nashville area for that weekend.

Guys, have fun... I *know* I'm gonna be missing something special.


----------



## tech-ninja

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Just an update.
> 
> It is with heavy heart that I must update my chances of attending what looks like to be a fantastic herf. New probability = 0.0%
> 
> My father, aging grandmother, and three nephews have succeeded in drawing me out to the Greater Nashville area for that weekend.
> 
> Guys, have fun... I *know* I'm gonna be missing something special.


We will miss your Ted. I shall have a smoke and a cup of french press in your honor. :tu :cp


----------



## cre8v1

Bump!


----------



## Conch Republican

Oooooooooh this IS tempting


----------



## tobii3

I am trying!!!

Jen wants to do this - and I'm so farking confused....well, that's normal, now that I think about it....


----------



## jjirons69

Conch Republican said:


> Oooooooooh this IS tempting


Mark, beautiful weather, delicious drinks and food, lots of cigars, games...OMG, how could you not come this way??


----------



## spooble

*Re: Gaming bump*

I'll be your partner for horseshoes if you'll have me, Robert. 
*
Games List*
*Horseshoes:* 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1. DavenportESQ
2. JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1. RJT
  2. spooble
(Add more if needed)
_*Corn Hole:*_
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

 1. jjirons69
2.  RJT
  
1. cre8v1
2. Tw3nty

1. 
  2.
(Add more if needed)
_*Poker:*_
 CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played
_*CC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.
 12.
13.
(Add more if needed)
_*NC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.
 12.
13.
(Add more if needed)


----------



## dayplanner

jjirons69 said:


> Mark, beautiful weather, delicious drinks and food, *lots of cigars*, games...OMG, how could you not come this way??


There will be some old crusty sticks floating that I need to rid my cab of as well :ss


----------



## Gamecock

For anyone traveling here whom has not signed up for a room, please do so ASAP for there are only 2 condos left and this herf is now making its way around other boards. Also, sign up for any and all games you will participate in so we can figure out buy-ins and pay-outs.
*Current Lists:**
Room Schedule:**
Room 1:*
*King-Tw3nty and family
Queen-tech-ninja and family
Queen-spooble and family
Couch-cre8v1

Room 2:
King-Ir13
 Queen-jjirons69
Queen-BD Strummer
Couch-Ir13's brother-sorry, don't know his handle
 
 Room 3:
King-
Queen-
Queen-
Couch-

 Room 4:
King-
Queen-
Queen-
Couch-
Beds in black are still available. PM me for placement.* 

*Games List*
*Horseshoes:* 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1. DavenportESQ
2. JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1. RJT
  2. spooble

1.
2.
(Add more if needed)
_*Corn Hole:*_
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

1. jjirons69 
2.  RJT
  
1. cre8v1
2. Tw3nty

1. 
   2.
(Add more if needed)
_*Poker:*_
 CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played
_*CC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.
 12.
13.
(Add more if needed)
_*NC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.
 12.
13.
(Add more if needed)


----------



## DavenportESQ

Great job so far on setting this thing up. Looks like we will have a nice crowd, with some new faces


----------



## tobii3

Gonna guess the Tobii's are going in Room 3??


----------



## tech-ninja

I think we are missing a roll call. We have a room list and a games list, but some people who are coming don't show up on either!

1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump
3. DavenportESQ
4. JJIrons
5. tech-ninja
6. cre8v1
7. RJT
8. spooble
9. madurolover
10. Tw3nty
11. Ir13
12. Ir13 bro
13. carbonbased_al
14. tedr ... oh, nevermind ... NEXT!


----------



## Gamecock

*Current Lists:**
Room Schedule:**
Room 1:*
*King-Tw3nty and family
Queen-tech-ninja and family
Queen-spooble and family
Couch-cre8v1

Room 2:
King-Ir13
 Queen-jjirons69
Queen-BD Strummer
Couch-Ir13's brother-sorry, don't know his handle
 
 Room 3:
King-
Queen-Tobii3 and Jennifer
Queen-Marissa
Couch-

 Room 4:
King-
Queen-
Queen-
Couch-
Beds in black are still available. PM me for placement.* 

*Games List*
*Horseshoes:* 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1. DavenportESQ
2. JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1. RJT
  2. spooble

1.
2.
(Add more if needed)
_*Corn Hole:*_
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

1. jjirons69 
2.  RJT
  
1. cre8v1
2. Tw3nty

1. 
   2.
(Add more if needed)
_*Poker:*_
 CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played
_*CC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.
 12.
13.
(Add more if needed)
_*NC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.
 12.
13.
(Add more if needed)
_*
Roll Call:*_
1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump
3. DavenportESQ
4. JJIrons
5. tech-ninja
6. cre8v1
7. RJT
8. spooble
9. madurolover
10. Tw3nty
11. Ir13
12. Ir13 bro
13. carbonbased_al
14. tedr ... oh, nevermind ... NEXT! 
15. Tobii3


----------



## jjirons69

Don't forget Walleyedad1 (Kris) and his boss (Mitch).


----------



## cre8v1

We're getting close, fellas! Can't wait!! :ss


----------



## Habanolover

cre8v1 said:


> We're getting close, fellas! Can't wait!! :ss


:tpd: It will be great seeing the crew again. :tu


----------



## Gamecock

Bump!


----------



## jjirons69




----------



## Gamecock

Just in:
The USC-Kentucky game time has been announced, 7:00 Saturday evening. For everyone interested, we will watch the game during poker that night. DavenportESQ and Cre8v1, I know you are game.


----------



## Habanolover

Gamecock said:


> Just in:
> The USC-Kentucky game time has been announced, 7:00 Saturday evening. For everyone interested, we will watch the game during poker that night. DavenportESQ and Cre8v1, I know you are game.


Please, can we watch a decent team? PLEASE

Well I guess it would be a pretty good night if SC lost by 21 or so.


----------



## tobii3

aw hell...the 49ers are playing the Eagles on the 12th - I better disappear before kickoff.....


----------



## Gamecock

madurolover said:


> Please, can we watch a decent team? PLEASE
> 
> Well I guess it would be a pretty good night if SC lost by 21 or so.


Alright man, that's strike 1...don't make us angry. I will have you know that Nebraska was my first-choice school after my recruiting visit there but I could not bring myself to change my family tradition. If you are nice and the time abides, we will watch the Nebraska-Texas Tech game.. Happy now?


----------



## Cadillac

Well I wish Cindy and I could make it, but the drive is a killer. Save some smoke for when I'm down again next August, and have a good time! :ss


----------



## Habanolover

Gamecock said:


> Alright man, that's strike 1...don't make us angry. I will have you know that Nebraska was my first-choice school after my recruiting visit there but I could not bring myself to change my family tradition. If you are nice and the time abides, we will watch the Nebraska-Texas Tech game.. Happy now?


:r I feel much better now Trey. These guys seem to always make me watch the "COCKS".


----------



## cre8v1

madurolover said:


> Please, can we watch a decent team? PLEASE
> 
> Well I guess it would be a pretty good night if SC lost by 21 or so.


:fu :bn


----------



## ir13

Go TERP's :tg


----------



## Habanolover

*getting close bump*


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Going to make it after all BUMP!!!!!

I knew you guys would have zero fun without me, so I'm in like flynn...

Trey, TXT'd you a few minutes ago about finding a room!!!

w00t!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Oh, and sign me up to donk off some sticks (CC and NC) in the poker tourneys...

I'll pass on cornhole and shoes, but will be very happy to heckle during the competition.


----------



## Habanolover

That is most excellent news Ted. Looking forward to it. :tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

*Current Lists:**
Room Schedule:**
Room 1:*
*King-Tw3nty and family
Queen-tech-ninja and family
Queen-spooble and family
Couch-cre8v1

Room 2:
King-Ir13
 Queen-jjirons69
Queen-BD Strummer
Couch-Ir13's brother-sorry, don't know his handle
 
 Room 3:
King-
Queen-Tobii3 and Jennifer
Queen-Marissa
Couch-

 Room 4:
King-
Queen-
Queen-
Couch-
Beds in black are still available. PM me for placement.* 

*Games List*
*Horseshoes:* 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1. DavenportESQ
2. JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1. RJT
  2. spooble


1.
2.

(Add more if needed)

_*Corn Hole:*_
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

1. jjirons69 
2.  RJT
 

1. cre8v1
2. Tw3nty

1. 
   2.
(Add more if needed)

_*Poker:*_

 CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played
_*CC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.tedrodgerscpa 
12.
13.
(Add more if needed)

_*NC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.tedrodgerscpa
 12.
13.
(Add more if needed)
_*

Roll Call:*_
1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump
3. DavenportESQ
4. JJIrons
5. tech-ninja
6. cre8v1
7. RJT
8. spooble
9. madurolover
10. Tw3nty
11. Ir13
12. Ir13 bro
13. carbonbased_al
14. tedrodgerscpa is coming :tu:tu:tu
15. Tobii3


----------



## Gamecock

Rooming Changes Included Below:
*Current Lists:**
Room Schedule:**
Room 1:*
*King-**tedrodgerscpa *
*Queen-tech-ninja and family
Queen-spooble and family
Couch-cre8v1

Room 2:
King-Ir13
 Queen-jjirons69
Queen-BD Strummer
Couch-Ir13's brother-sorry, don't know his handle
 
 Room 3:
King-
Queen-Tobii3 and Jennifer
Queen-Marissa
Couch-

 Room 4:
King-Tw3nty and Family
Queen-**Tw3nty and Family*
* Queen-**Tw3nty and Family*
* Couch-**Tw3nty and Family*
* Beds in black are still available. PM me for placement.* 

*Games List*
*Horseshoes:* 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1. DavenportESQ
2. JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1. RJT
  2. spooble


1.
2.

(Add more if needed)

_*Corn Hole:*_
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

1. jjirons69 
2.  RJT
 

1. cre8v1
2. Tw3nty

1. 
   2.
(Add more if needed)

_*Poker:*_

 CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played
_*CC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.tedrodgerscpa 
12.
13.
(Add more if needed)

_*NC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.tedrodgerscpa
12.
13.
(Add more if needed)
_*

Roll Call:*_
1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump
3. DavenportESQ
4. JJIrons
5. tech-ninja
6. cre8v1
7. RJT
8. spooble
9. madurolover
10. Tw3nty
11. Ir13
12. Ir13 bro
13. carbonbased_al
14. tedrodgerscpa is coming :tu:tu:tu
15. Tobii3


----------



## Gamecock

One king and one couch available! Get 'em quick...


----------



## jjirons69

Ted is coming...now I feel complete.

Bring plenty of fighting cocks!!!


----------



## tech-ninja

Sweet, Ted!


----------



## spooble

tech-ninja said:


> Sweet, Ted!


And he's staying in our condo!

Maybe we can sneak over and spoon once our wives go to sleep. 
:r

Glad you're coming, Ted.


----------



## Habanolover

spooble said:


> And he's staying in our condo!
> 
> Maybe we can sneak over and spoon once our wives go to sleep.
> :r


u u


----------



## walleyedad1

WOW this is turning out to be KICK ASS, cant wait to meet all of the BOTL & SOTL, :tu


----------



## walleyedad1

Mr,Gamecock as you know I won the HUGE smoker/grill from NICKS CIGAR SHOP raffel, do we need to smoke some pork loins,ribs, if so All I need is two people with better backs than mine and a truck, I'll do the smoking and supply the good's let me know.  Hell I'll even through in a good smoke for the short trip :tu


----------



## Tw3nty

Rooming Changes Included Below:
*Current Lists:**
Room Schedule:**
Room 1:*
*King-**tedrodgerscpa *
*Queen-tech-ninja and family
Queen-spooble and family
Couch-cre8v1

Room 2:
King-Ir13
 Queen-jjirons69
Queen-BD Strummer
Couch-Ir13's brother-sorry, don't know his handle
 
 Room 3:
King-
Queen-Tobii3 and Jennifer
Queen-Marissa
Couch-

 Room 4:
King-Tw3nty and Family
Queen-**Tw3nty and Family*
* Queen-**Tw3nty and Family*
* Couch-**Tw3nty and Family*
* Beds in black are still available. PM me for placement.* 

*Games List*
*Horseshoes:* 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1. DavenportESQ
2. JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1. RJT
  2. spooble


1. Tw3nty
2. Tw3nty's father-in-law

(Add more if needed)

_*Corn Hole:*_
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

1. jjirons69 
2.  RJT
 

1. cre8v1
2. Tw3nty

1. 
   2.
(Add more if needed)

_*Poker:*_

 CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played
_*CC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.tedrodgerscpa 
12.
13.
(Add more if needed)

_*NC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.tedrodgerscpa
12.
13.
(Add more if needed)
_*

Roll Call:*_
1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump
3. DavenportESQ
4. JJIrons
5. tech-ninja
6. cre8v1
7. RJT
8. spooble
9. madurolover
10. Tw3nty
11. Ir13
12. Ir13 bro
13. carbonbased_al
14. tedrodgerscpa is coming :tu:tu:tu
15. Tobii3


----------



## Gamecock

walleyedad1 said:


> Mr,Gamecock as you know I won the HUGE smoker/grill from NICKS CIGAR SHOP raffel, do we need to smoke some pork loins,ribs, if so All I need is two people with better backs than mine and a truck, I'll do the smoking and supply the good's let me know.  Hell I'll even through in a good smoke for the short trip :tu


I believe we can work something out...see you around 2:00...probably earlier


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Just wondering if you guys would be down for a Puff Puff Gag.

Here's what I'm thinking... I'm gonna select four dog rockets and maybe slide in one nice cigar. Doing a blind taste test, I think it could be fun to see where people would rank the cigars, and whether you could find the nice cigar in the bunch.

This idea came to me via one of my first PPP with the PSHC, which actually was a tech-ninja Iguana... Then, seeing the Ghurka Nub PPP pics at the shack made me think more seriously about it.


So, whadda ya think? Puff... Puff... Gag?


----------



## spooble

Sounds great, Ted! I'm in.


----------



## Habanolover

spooble said:


> Sounds great, Ted! I'm in.


:tpd:


----------



## jjirons69

I'm in. 

Does anyone smell a Fighting Cock??


----------



## jjirons69

Trey, please post the directions or condo address. Or PM us all. Bryan and I want to try to be there by 11 a.m.


----------



## Gamecock

*4801 Harbor Pointe Dr.
N. Myrtle Beach, SC 29582*


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

It's easier to find than you think.

If you can find the House of Bues and the Alligator Adventure, you're 99% of the way there!

w00t!


----------



## Gamecock

JUST IN:
All "beverages" sponsored by Mike "B.C." Ward, Owner of Atlantic Shores Distributors.

Beer List Here

I cannot promise they will all be there, but hey, free beer is free beer...


----------



## stevieray

man...I missed this by only a couple of weeks.  Just returned from Myrtle (and the monsoon rainstorm) Saturday. Have fun guys....it sure is nice down there. :tu


----------



## DavenportESQ

Gamecock said:


> JUST IN:
> All "beverages" sponsored by Mike "B.C." Ward, Owner of Atlantic Shores Distributors.
> 
> Beer List Here
> 
> I cannot promise they will all be there, but hey, free beer is free beer...


I know Ted, like myself, is super pumped about this! hehe..


----------



## jjirons69

Blue Moon rising! Don't matter where we go, I've got SHOTGUN!

Trey, you are the man for lining this up!!! I don't know how you did it and don't know what it took to do it. May not want to know. Make sure Mike stops by for some festivities!

Where's the Goody powders??


----------



## cre8v1

jjirons69 said:


> Blue Moon rising! Don't matter where we go, I've got SHOTGUN!
> 
> Trey, you are the man for lining this up!!! I don't know how you did it and don't know what it took to do it. May not want to know. Make sure Mike stops by for some festivities!
> 
> Where's the Goody powders??


:r You crack me up, dude. Hey, no bare assin' it at the pool this time, Jamie! We have rooms with showers. This is much more civilized than the lake herf! We don't need Five-O showin' up cause you mooned Ocean Blvd!


----------



## cre8v1

Gamecock said:


> JUST IN:
> All "beverages" sponsored by Mike "B.C." Ward, Owner of Atlantic Shores Distributors.
> 
> Beer List Here
> 
> I cannot promise they will all be there, but hey, free beer is free beer...


Trey, put me down for some Champale and Colt 45! :ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Gamecock said:


> JUST IN:
> All "beverages" sponsored by Mike "B.C." Ward, Owner of Atlantic Shores Distributors.
> 
> Beer List Here
> 
> I cannot promise they will all be there, but hey, free beer is free beer...





DavenportESQ said:


> I know Ted, like myself, is super pumped about this! hehe..


Mmmmmmm.... beer.

You girls better pick your favorites out of the cooler early and often, cause you know once I make my debut at the cooler I'm gonna start knocking them back like a wild man...

Or not!

You *know* there's a driver in place! I might be all jacked up on Mountain Dew, but I'll be able to walk the line, albeit very very quickly!


----------



## DavenportESQ

Ted that is one, of many reasons why we love you!


----------



## jjirons69

This is the other:


----------



## tech-ninja

cre8v1 said:


> This is much more civilized than the lake herf!


 Do I have to go :mn on you? You are this close to having your eternal invite revoked! :gn



jjirons69 said:


> This is the other:


Oh, yes! The hope that I can have tedtouffe again, keeps me going.... every day....


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

tedrodgerscpa said:


> You *know* there's a driver in place! I might be all jacked up on Mountain Dew, but I'll be able to walk the line, albeit very very quickly!





DavenportESQ said:


> Ted that is one, of many reasons why we love you!


That must be why I get invited to all the kick @$$ parties!


----------



## Gamecock

...Free beer makes this herf more civilized than the Lake Herf...gotta love the South!


----------



## DavenportESQ

Trey you have really outdone yourself...When are you going to tell the guys about Zaya on tap? haha


----------



## Gamecock

DavenportESQ said:


> Trey you have really outdone yourself...When are you going to tell the guys about Zaya on tap? haha


Bourbon for the men, Zaya for the women...


----------



## spooble

Gamecock said:


> Bourbon for the men, Zaya for the women...


I don't think I like your tone. 

My wife bought me two bottles of Zaya for my birthday....

Woodford is some awesomely good stuff... but it really sucks in a Mojito!


----------



## Habanolover

Gamecock said:


> Bourbon for the men, Zaya for the women...


I will have some "special" bourbon for the guys. 
PSHC regulars you know what that is. :tu


----------



## cre8v1

madurolover said:


> I will have some "special" bourbon for the guys.
> PSHC regulars you know what that is. :tu


Uh oh, looks like someone has contacted their sources in Kentucky! lol!!


----------



## Habanolover

cre8v1 said:


> Uh oh, looks like someone has contacted their sources in Kentucky! lol!!


:tu :tu :tu :chk :chk


----------



## Gamecock

cre8v1 said:


> Uh oh, looks like someone has contacted their sources in Kentucky! lol!!


Is this what I think it is...Bradley...?



spooble said:


> I don't think I like your tone.
> 
> My wife bought me two bottles of Zaya for my birthday....
> 
> Woodford is some awesomely good stuff... but it really sucks in a Mojito!


Then Mojitos and Miley Cyrus for all! I know how you have a thing for female singers there Spooble. Get to muddlin'!


----------



## jjirons69

Brad, they have Old English 800, probably 40s, and Pabst Blue Ribbon. You should be set my Carolina friend. :tu


----------



## BD Strummer

cre8v1 said:


> Uh oh, looks like someone has contacted their sources in Kentucky! lol!!


And I've got the ramainder of the bottle from the Lake Herf...thnks(?) to Stewart. :ss


----------



## jjirons69

Trey, is there a coffee maker in each room? Microwave? Refrigerator? Massage chair?


----------



## awsmith4

I've heard a rumor that a certain GA gorilla may be making his way there, rumors have not been confirmed but the source also noted that negotiations are under way.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

awsmith4 said:


> I've heard a rumor that a certain GA gorilla may be making his way there, rumors have not been confirmed but the source also noted that negotiations are under way.


w00t! Our honorary Western P.S.H.C. member?!?

Make it happen, Captain!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

jjirons69 said:


> Trey, is there a coffee maker in each room? Microwave? Refrigerator? Massage chair?


<trying to imitate the host>

Yes to coffee maker, fridge, microwave.

<back to smart-a$$ mode>

You'll have to rely on your roomies for the massage.:tu:tu:tu

I also plan on keeping the french press available at all times, in case beer saturation occurs by accident!

And, alas, no TÉd-touffée this trip.... that's saved for the lake, or any time you guys are willing to show up in Chapin with 2 lbs of tailmeat in hand....


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Sheepishly raises hand...

May I have a Virgin Mojito, please...

Slunks back into the 'dry' corner...


----------



## Gamecock

jjirons69 said:


> Trey, is there a coffee maker in each room? Microwave? Refrigerator? Massage chair?


Coffee maker...check
Microwave...check
Refrigerator...check
Massage chair...yes-Ted IS coming down


----------



## cre8v1

tech-ninja said:


> Do I have to go :mn on you? You are this close to having your eternal invite revoked! :gn


Dude... Completely taken outta context! Not a jab at all. The lake is my fortress of solitude... it's where I get away. I just don't want Jamie going to jail. It is, after all, Myrtle Beach.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

cre8v1 said:


> fortress of solitude


Can't wait for the 2009 version of the Fortress of Solitude..

Oops... wrong thread...


----------



## tobii3

a coffee MAKER??

It better be a 12 cup coffee POT....I don't want no "single cup" tease!!!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

tobii3 said:


> a coffee MAKER??
> 
> It better be a 12 cup coffee POT....I don't want no "single cup" tease!!!


No 'tease'... there are pots, presses... the whole nine!


----------



## tech-ninja

tedrodgerscpa said:


> You'll have to rely on your roomies for the massage.:tu:tu:tu


Wait a minute........ YOU are one of my roomies!!! 



tedrodgerscpa said:


> Sheepishly raises hand...
> 
> May I have a Virgin Mojito, please...
> 
> Slunks back into the 'dry' corner...


As many as you want, my brother. :tu


----------



## tobii3

tech-ninja said:


> Wait a minute........ YOU are one of my roomies!!!


Don't ask, Don't tell.......:r


----------



## Gamecock

Getting close, boys...


----------



## BD Strummer

tedrodgerscpa said:


> <trying to imitate the host>
> 
> Yes to coffee maker, fridge, microwave.
> 
> <back to smart-a$$ mode>
> 
> You'll have to rely on your roomies for the massage.:tu:tu:tu


I don't know if I _want_ to room with Jamie now. :r:r:r


----------



## Tw3nty

Whatever happens at a PSHC herf stays at a PHSC herf....Right Dave and Stew?


----------



## spooble

Tw3nty said:


> Whatever happens at a PSHC herf stays at a PHSC herf....


Unless, of course, Jamie gets naked and hops in the lake.... then we tell EVERYBODY!


----------



## BD Strummer

spooble said:


> Unless, of course, Jamie gets naked and hops in the lake.... then we tell EVERYBODY!


If Jamie gets naked, I'm hoppin' out the window!:r


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

I'm totally :ring and the herf is still nine days away!!!


----------



## jjirons69

WTF did I do? :BS


----------



## BD Strummer

jjirons69 said:


> WTF did I do? :BS


It's not what you've done. It's what people are expecting you to do. Don't disappoint them.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

jjirons69 said:


> WTF did I do? :BS





BD Strummer said:


> It's not what you've done. It's what people are expecting you to do. Don't disappoint them.


Damn it... I'm never gonna get to sleep now from all of this :ring so close to bed time!!!


----------



## Gamecock

BD Strummer said:


> If Jamie gets naked, I'm hoppin' out the window!:r


Senior Strummer...you are staying on the first floor--feel free to use the penthouse balcony. I have seen the JJ Morning Salute; it ain't pretty but it will sure wake your tail up. Thankfully, we have enough showers for all.


----------



## cre8v1

Sweet! Hope you can make it, Albert!



awsmith4 said:


> I've heard a rumor that a certain GA gorilla may be making his way there, rumors have not been confirmed but the source also noted that negotiations are under way.


----------



## Habanolover

*Getting Close

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gamecock

Hey JJ, the bass tourney will be Friday...bring buzzbaits and plastics!


----------



## jjirons69

No buzzbaits here. Only plastics. Bring an extra one or two for me to try. Still think my worms will be victorious!! :ss


----------



## tobii3

One of my guys wants to know if he can still get in on this???

(hopefully in the same condo?)


----------



## Gamecock

*Current Lists:**
Room Schedule:**
Room 1:*
*King-**tedrodgerscpa *
*Queen-tech-ninja and family
Queen-spooble and family
Couch-cre8v1

Room 2:
King-Ir13
 Queen-jjirons69
Queen-BD Strummer
Couch-Ir13's brother-sorry, don't know his handle
 
 Room 3:
King-Brigner
 Queen-Tobii3 and Jennifer
Queen-Marissa
Couch-

 Room 4:
King-Tw3nty and Family
Queen-**Tw3nty and Family*
* Queen-**Tw3nty and Family*
* Couch-**Tw3nty and Family*
* Beds in black are still available. PM me for placement.* 

*Games List*
*Horseshoes:* 
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice. We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump

1. DavenportESQ
2. JJIrons

1. tech-ninja
2. cre8v1

1. RJT
  2. spooble
 

1. Tw3nty
2. Tw3nty's father-in-law

(Add more if needed)

_*Corn Hole:*_
2 person teams, one stick per person, winning team takes all with the winning throw taking first choice.  We will decide whether CC or NC prior to game
*Teams:
*1. tech-ninja
2. spooble

1. jjirons69 
2.  RJT
 

1. cre8v1
2. Tw3nty

1. 
   2.
(Add more if needed)

_*Poker:*_

 CC as well as NC Hold'em tourney style games will be played
_*CC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.tedrodgerscpa 
12.
13.
(Add more if needed)

_*NC List:*_ 
1. Gamecock
2. madurolover
3. tech-ninja
4. spooble
5. cre8v1
6. jjirons69
7. DavenportESQ
8. RJT
9. Tw3nty
10.Ir13
11.tedrodgerscpa
12.
13.
(Add more if needed)
_*

Roll Call:*_
1. Gamecock
2. Papa Pump
3. DavenportESQ
4. JJIrons
5. tech-ninja
6. cre8v1
7. RJT
8. spooble
9. madurolover
10. Tw3nty
11. Ir13
12. Ir13 bro
13. carbonbased_al
14. tedrodgerscpa is coming :tu:tu:tu
15. Tobii3
16. Brigner


----------



## Gamecock

...need we start the "how many cigars will be smoked" guessing game?


----------



## ir13

Gamecock said:


> ...need we start the "how many cigars will be smoked" guessing game?


Sounds like a plan


----------



## walleyedad1

I guess 349 cigars smoked, no wait 394 ah no no 439 yaya crap 1-1,000 thats my guess I think:chk this bass thing what time, where, any spots left open.


----------



## Gamecock

walleyedad1 said:


> I guess 349 cigars smoked, no wait 394 ah no no 439 yaya crap 1-1,000 thats my guess I think:chk this bass thing what time, where, any spots left open.


Of course...Friday, whenever JJ arives...I have the spot, you bring your equipment.


----------



## DavenportESQ

Gamecock said:


> Of course...Friday, whenever JJ arives...I have the spot, you bring your equipment.


heheh you said equipment!:ss


----------



## Gamecock

DavenportESQ said:


> heheh you said equipment!:ss


Shut up, butthead


----------



## Habanolover

3 days remaining BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobii3

Last Minute Addition!!

Skills will be coming in Late Saturday Night for the get together!!!!

Three of the Ft Bragg Five will be there!!!


----------



## pub spears

In for Friday night at least. Anyone planning to play golf this weekend? There's four real nice courses on the premises.


----------



## DavenportESQ

I am plan on trying, not sure if you would actually call it golfing though : )


----------



## pub spears

DavenportESQ said:


> I am plan on trying, not sure if you would actually call it golfing though : )


 I think Trey can get a nice deal there, but they aren't easy courses. Beautiful, but a few hazards here and there.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

I plan on keeping the condos safe while you guys play golf.


Although it would be more than a little bit entertaining to watch Jumbotron Hulk swing sticks, I'm just not feeling like moving any more than absolutely necessary all weekend.


----------



## Habanolover

tedrodgerscpa said:


> I plan on keeping the condos safe while you guys play golf.
> 
> Although it would be more than a little bit entertaining to watch Jumbotron Hulk swing sticks, I'm just not feeling like moving any more than absolutely necessary all weekend.


I'll join you Ted and we can smoke some crappy old sticks while these guys chase a little ball around. :r

And I see you lurking Brad. So what you gonna do, smoke crappy old sticks with me and Ted or chase a little ball around?


----------



## DavenportESQ

tedrodgerscpa said:


> I plan on keeping the condos safe while you guys play golf.
> 
> Although it would be more than a little bit entertaining to watch Jumbotron Hulk swing sticks, I'm just not feeling like moving any more than absolutely necessary all weekend.


Flexability was never one of my strong points!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

madurolover said:


> I'll join you Ted and we can smoke some crappy old sticks while these guys chase a little ball around. :r
> 
> And I see you lurking Brad. So what you gonna do, smoke crappy old sticks with me and Ted or chase a little ball around?


Donnie, I wouldn't have it any other way. Just you and me, kid! And, anyone else who isn't gonna chase the white ball.



DavenportESQ said:


> Flexability was never one of my strong points!


And _that's_ why I wanna see you play... but only moderately...


----------



## dayplanner

madurolover said:


> I'll join you Ted and we can smoke some crappy old sticks while these guys chase a little ball around. :r
> 
> And I see you lurking Brad. So what you gonna do, smoke crappy old sticks with me and Ted or chase a little ball around?


I'll join you guys too. I may have a crappy old stick or two laying around.


----------



## Habanolover

carbonbased_al said:


> I'll join you guys too. I may have a crappy old stick or two laying around.


We will protest all* ball chasing *at the Herf & Turf. :r


----------



## Gamecock

I can set up the golf...but I will be joining Ted and The Don. Take away the clubs and golf is just walking.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Gamecock said:


> I can set up the golf...but I will be joining Ted and The Don. Take away the clubs and golf is just walking.


I dunno... I never go "just walking" aimlessly, yelling at holes, pins, and a fookin' little white ball

Dave, I'll give you a nice dog rocket if you come back to the condos and swing the stick. no need to bring a little white ball, though!!!


----------



## cre8v1

madurolover said:


> And I see you lurking Brad. So what you gonna do, smoke crappy old sticks with me and Ted or chase a little ball around?


Busted!  I don't play golf so I, too, will be joining you guys. Can't wait! w00t!!


----------



## tech-ninja

cre8v1 said:


> Busted!  I don't play golf so I, too, will be joining you guys. Can't wait! w00t!!


:tpd: I'm in for crappy sticks.


----------



## Habanolover

tech-ninja said:


> :tpd: I'm in for crappy sticks.


Some how I knew you would be Stewart.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa




----------



## NCRadioMan

There is a good chance I will make it. I would have to leave after work Friday night. I'll bring my clubs, just in case.


----------



## Habanolover

Would be great to finally meet you Greg. :tu


----------



## DavenportESQ

NCRadioMan said:


> There is a good chance I will make it. I would have to leave after work Friday night. I'll bring my clubs, just in case.


We'd love to have ya Greg! Can't wait!


----------



## cre8v1

NCRadioMan said:


> There is a good chance I will make it. I would have to leave after work Friday night. I'll bring my clubs, just in case.


Great to hear, Greg! Can't wait, brother!!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

NCRadioMan said:


> There is a good chance I will make it. I would have to leave after work Friday night. I'll bring my clubs, just in case.


Hell yeah... I'll bring my Ipod full of fiend-classics, and we'll polish up the devil's locks...


----------



## Chris.

I would LOVE to come to this but I already have plans for this weekend!


----------



## Habanolover

Chris. said:


> I would LOVE to come to this but I already have plans for this weekend!


Plans were made to be broken. :r


----------



## Chris.

:tpd::ssLOL


----------



## Gamecock

Chris. said:


> I would LOVE to come to this but I already have plans for this weekend!


That is not an excuse the PSHC will accept. Get 'em Godfather...


----------



## cre8v1

Gamecock said:


> That is not an excuse the PSHC will accept. Get 'em Godfather...


I guess we can let the noob slide this time. The "I have plans" excuse will no longer be acceptable in the future, though!!


----------



## Habanolover

Ok guys, contest time. Whoever comes closest to guessing how many cigars I smoke *between 10:am tomorrow and 12:00pm Sunday without going over *will win a very special cigar...or two. :tu You can make your guesses now or by 5:00pm tomorrow. Please pm me with your guess if you are doing it between now and 10:00am tomorrow so that I can print them out.
Please remember to have your pets spayed or neutered. 

*p.s This is only for members of the PSHC (yes Pshc'ers you can win even if not in attendance) or those attending the Herf & Turf*


----------



## Tw3nty

we need more information first. How are you counting puff puff passes. Is that one cigar or are you counting each cigar individually? Does size of the cigars matter. Cigarellos are cigars right? You really have to cover all the details on something like this. :dr


----------



## Habanolover

Tw3nty said:


> we need more information first. How are you counting puff puff passes. Is that one cigar or are you counting each cigar individually? Does size of the cigars matter. Cigarellos are cigars right? You really have to cover all the details on something like this. :dr


Robert, PPP cigars are included. But a PPP with 3 cigars in it will only count as one. Now if we have a PPP and I am smoking one on my own also then that would be 2. Regardless of what my ole lady says...SIZE DOES NOT MATTER.

I could make this really tough and have you guys guess the amount of cigarettes I will smoke along with the cigars. :r


----------



## awsmith4

I just wanted to thank y'all for the invitation but I have to regretfully inform you guys that I can't make it this time. I hope everyone has a fantastic time and hopefully I can make it up that way again soon.


----------



## Chris.

cre8v1 said:


> I guess we can let the noob slide this time. The "I have plans" excuse will no longer be acceptable in the future, though!!


I would definitely come if it werent 4 hours away! I was just there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## NCRadioMan

Gamecock said:


> Barefoot Resort and Yacht Club:
> 4801 Harbor Pointe Drive
> N. Myrtle Beach, SC 29582


Can somebody please tell me exactly where to go? I will not arrive till Saturday as I will be leaving after work tomorrow night at 9pm. And I hope there are some early risers. :ss


----------



## tech-ninja

madurolover said:


> I could make this really tough and have you guys guess the amount of cigarettes I will smoke along with the cigars. :r


That ...... would be impossible to guess.


----------



## Habanolover

NCRadioMan said:


> Can somebody please tell me exactly where to go? I will not arrive till Saturday as I will be leaving after work tomorrow night at 9pm. And I hope there are some early risers. :ss


Here you go Greg

Link to Map


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

awsmith4 said:


> I just wanted to thank y'all for the invitation but I have to regretfully inform you guys that I can't make it this time. I hope everyone has a fantastic time and hopefully I can make it up that way again soon.


We'll miss you bud.


----------



## Habanolover

tech-ninja said:


> That ...... would be impossible to guess.


----------



## Habanolover

OK guys a little teaser. Here is what I am bringing...for the first day :ss




























So what is in your travel box?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## DavenportESQ

Hey guys, I know this is a little late, but if anyone has any extra fold up chairs they can bring it would be great.


----------



## dayplanner

I'm not telling :ss


----------



## ir13

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm not telling :ss


Me either, its a secret till the PPP


----------



## DavenportESQ

My box got stolen : ( Some A hole smoked all my good stuff hehe : )


----------



## CigarDoc

Anyone there yet?


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Heading out, fellas!!!!!

Should take me about three or four hours from now! Travel safe, all!


----------



## spooble

Me and Jennifer and Marley are packing up the car now. See ya'll around 4:30.

:chk <--- Happy Dance!


----------



## cre8v1

WooHoo! I'll be leaving between 2 and 2:30! Should be there around 5:30. Can't freakin' wait, fellas!!!


----------



## dayplanner

My flight leaves Laguardia at 6:30 :chk


----------



## NCRadioMan

I am at work and will head out when I get off at 9pm. Woohoo!


----------



## DavenportESQ

Hey guys the contest is officially starting. Cigars in passes are included! Started today at 12:00 Pm. and run till 12:00 Pm on Sunday. Winner will receive a nice sampler from the herf!


----------



## cre8v1

Getting ready to head that way! We'll see you guys around 5:30ish!! w00t!!


----------



## Habanolover

Holy hell I must have smoked/took part of 20 - 25 cigars today. :tu


----------



## ir13

If your not here your missing out, there is still time to make it down for saturday


----------



## pub spears

Trey put on a great herf. Enjoyed meeting you guys. Wish I had made it back for the rest of Sat night.


----------



## jjirons69

I got pics!!!

Thanks so very much to Trey and Mr. Hugh for having us, tolerating us, and provided a most splendid and relaxing place to meet with some damn fine brothers! The accommodations were out of this world and the fine group of participants made it all that much better! The weather was a little shaky and forced us all to stay close to the balony and pool table, but that wasn't bad at all. See for yourselves.









14th floor penthouse of Mr. Bell, complete with pool table and 60" Sony.









Kitchen area









Robert (tw3nty) and Dave (davenportESQ)









Ted (tedrodgerscpa)









Donnie (madurolover) and Trey (gamecock)









Kris (walleyedad1)









View from 14th floor looking over the Intercoastal waterway, Barefoot Landing, and North Myrtle Beach in distant









Pool below room









Villas 2 and 1









Ted, Bryan (BD Strummer), Robert, and Dave









Kris and his wife









Playroom


----------



## Habanolover

WooHoo I had a blast with the boys as usual. Now for the part everyone is waiting for. :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Man, looks like a nice place to herf. Hope y'all had a good time.


----------



## Habanolover

More




























For Alex(snakebyte)









Some were better than others









Most of the crew.


----------



## jjirons69

Dave loosing









Trey and Br. Bell









Bryan, Jamie (me), Trey with a Party culebra









Kris and Brad (cre8v1)









Greg, Toby (tobii3), Robert









Stewart (Tech-ninja)









Dave and Chad (Spooble)









Dave, Trey, and the house dog, Hugo (mastiff gigantisarous)









Chad, Stewart, and Ted jamming to Rock Star









Chad, Stewart, and Ted jamming to Rock Star









Individual crash-pads, villa kitchen









Villa livingroom


----------



## GoodFella

looks like u guys had more fun then i did at work. good to see that every one is safe and all went well.


----------



## jjirons69

Villa









Looking toward North tower and penthouse herf headquarters









Joey (ir13) and Bryan









Breakfast









Bryan and myself and Nick's Cigar World (Bryan treats to a 40th Anniversary Padron)









Stewart and Dave









Trey, Chad, Ted, Bryan, Joe (carbonbased_al), and Greg (NCRadioMan)









Nightfall with college football









Poker for stinky cigars (Donnie, Stephen (wummpy), Stewart, Robert, Ted, Greg (pyrokin), me, Joey, Chad)


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Thanks first and foremost to the Bell Family for taking such damn good care of us... the pics above show you all what you missed.

Also, a great thanks to all my PSHC BOTLs that I've herfed with before, and hope to again (Dave, Donnie, Chad, Robert, Joey, Greg, Jamie, Bryan, Brad, Steve and Stewart).

And, to my new brothers walleyedad, virtualsmitty, NC Radio Man, tobi, Brig, and anyone else I may have missed....

Thanks for yet another long list of fantastic memories.


----------



## Habanolover

jjirons69 said:


> Poker for stinky cigars (Donnie, Stephen, Stewart, Robert, Ted, Greg, me, Joey, Chad)


This picture is photoshopped. There is no fukking way my hair is that gray.


----------



## cre8v1

I had a great time, guys! Thanks again to Trey and Mr. Bell for setting up everything and allowing us to hang out. It was much appreciated!!


----------



## NCRadioMan

cre8v1 said:


> Thanks again to Trey and Mr. Bell for setting up everything and allowing us to hang out. It was much appreciated!!


:tpd: Thank you very much! It was a great place for a herf.









It was great seeing you guys I met at the Shack and meeting new guys too! It was a great weekend being able to smoke and socialize with you all. The only bad part was having to leave.


----------



## CigarDoc

I'm so Effin mad I missed it. I guess it's a good thing. I woke up with what feels like the plague on Saturday, so if I woulda showed up, everyone would have been sick as hell. My little brain is working on plans for a NC herf in the Fayetteville area, with trips to the Airborne and Special Operations museum, watching a C130 drop paratroopers, a trip to the range to shoot, ect. Hopefully all that showed up to this one can make it here.


----------



## DavenportESQ

Thanks guys !

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1944612#post1944612


----------



## Habanolover

More pics of the excellent view!!!!!!!:tu


----------



## Habanolover

madurolover said:


> Ok guys, contest time. Whoever comes closest to guessing how many cigars I smoke *between 10:am tomorrow and 12:00pm Sunday without going over *will win a very special cigar...or two. :tu You can make your guesses now or by 5:00pm tomorrow. Please pm me with your guess if you are doing it between now and 10:00am tomorrow so that I can print them out.
> Please remember to have your pets spayed or neutered.
> 
> *p.s This is only for members of the PSHC (yes Pshc'ers you can win even if not in attendance) or those attending the Herf & Turf*


Final count - 26. I feel so ashamed that I couldn't go any higher than that but with the wedding and all it was the most I could do. Congrats to DavenportESQ.


----------



## ir13

*Anyone Loose a Palio with no card and a worn case? Just the normal black one.*

I thought i lost mine but i just misplaced it and found it when i got home and unpacked everything.

Had a blast with everyone and enjoyed some great smokes with some great friends and some new people. Cant wait to do it again.


----------



## Gamecock

I hate the weather was bad but I feel the Herf was a success regardless. I will be planning one for the spring, earlier notice will be given. Thanks for all the gifts guys and thanks for the help setting up and breaking down. See you all soon--


----------



## Habanolover

Gamecock said:


> I hate the weather was bad but I feel the Herf was a success regardless. I will be planning one for the spring, earlier notice will be given. Thanks for all the gifts guys and thanks for the help setting up and breaking down. See you all soon--


Trey, you did a great job and your hospitality is unmatched. :tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

madurolover said:


> This picture is photoshopped. There is no fukking way my hair is that gray.


Guilty as charged, bud!


----------



## tobii3

Gamecock said:


> I hate the weather was bad but I feel the Herf was a success regardless. I will be planning one for the spring, earlier notice will be given. Thanks for all the gifts guys and thanks for the help setting up and breaking down. See you all soon--


Words fail me.

Trey - Thank you for inviting us paratroopers into your home - You're VERY brave - or extremely crazy.....


----------



## jjirons69

Is Joey and Greg up yet??


----------



## cre8v1

jjirons69 said:


> Is Joey and Greg up yet??


lol!!!! We decided to let them sleep in. Alarm set for 9:00 PM tomorrow. Now keep it down, you're gonna wake them up!


----------



## bigswol2

CigarDoc said:


> I'm so Effin mad I missed it. I guess it's a good thing. I woke up with what feels like the plague on Saturday, so if I woulda showed up, everyone would have been sick as hell. My little brain is working on plans for a NC herf in the Fayetteville area, with trips to the Airborne and Special Operations museum, watching a C130 drop paratroopers, a trip to the range to shoot, ect. Hopefully all that showed up to this one can make it here.


Fayetteville herf??? is there a thread for this?


----------



## walleyedad1

Trey, thanks for a GREAT time. This was my first herf and one to remember. And thanks to the BOTL, you all ROCK. :tu


----------



## BD Strummer

Great to see everyone again. And to those I met for the first time, it was a pleasure. Trey, a great big thank you to you and your Dad. I can't wait till next time. :ss


----------



## DavenportESQ

jjirons69 said:


> Is Joey and Greg up yet??


Thats what she said!


----------



## Habanolover

DavenportESQ said:


> Thats what she said!


:r :r :r


----------



## tobii3

""He has thighs like a rooster""

:chk

I just realized yesterday that Brig and I left our lawn chairs!!!!


----------



## jjirons69

I left my cigars!!!!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

jjirons69 said:


> I left my cigars!!!!


Ummm... no you didn't, mr. big winner... No, you didnt'....


----------



## Chris.

That looked like a great time. I wish I could have made it!


----------



## SmokinJoey

OK, I hate that I missed it now! Nice place, good people, great cigars, awesome ass dog!!!


----------



## Cadillac

Glad to see you guys had a good time. Wish I could have been there. Perhaps next year(?).


----------



## Habanolover

Cadillac said:


> Glad to see you guys had a good time. Wish I could have been there. Perhaps next year(?).


Hopefully we can have another when you are down next Summer Chris. :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan

madurolover said:


> Hopefully we can have another when you are down next Summer Chris. :tu


Next summer! I can't wait that long! :chk


----------



## Habanolover

NCRadioMan said:


> Next summer! I can't wait that long! :chk


How about this?
Hopefully we can have another next Summer with a couple in between.


----------



## NCRadioMan

Now your talking my language!


----------

